# Shrimp Prep



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok so i went out and bought some uncooked shrimp. It's grey in colour and it was laying out on the ice table along these other shrimp but they were already cooked. Do i just drop the shrimp striaght into the tank or should i cut off its tail ? and what about the 15 legs it has, can piranhas consume them too or should they be taken out ? same with the shell, i heard its good to leave the shell on but this shell is pretty thick.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Ok so i went out and bought some uncooked shrimp. It's grey in colour and it was laying out on the ice table along these other shrimp but they were already cooked. Do i just drop the shrimp striaght into the tank or should i cut off its tail ? and what about the 15 legs it has, can piranhas consume them too or should they be taken out ? same with the shell, i heard its good to leave the shell on but this shell is pretty thick.


I use to throw the whole thing in there, but they'd always leave some of the shell behind. I don't think they have a problem consuming the shell. I just don't like cleaning up the few pieces of shell floating around afterwards. So now I peel off all of the shell. I try to carefully pull off the tail portion of the shell under running water because theres a little more meat in there too.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

when i feed my young shoal i cut the shrimps tail off and peel off the shell and cut it to bite size(really small), and when i feed my larger shoal i do the same but i cut it in 3. I substitute the shrimps shell for pellets since my Ps dont seem to like the shell on, also if you havent read much you want to feed them variety of food eg. Talipia,bloodworms,smelt,silverside etc. i forgot to mention when thawing your shrimp make sure you use cold water and not hot


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya i just grab a couple pieces out of the freezer and defrost um in the microwave. I just give mine the whole shrimp, even though parts of the shell come off when they tear it up and have pieces floating around the tank like wartooth said


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya i do have a very assorted diet for them. I'm going to try out some sqiud soon see how they like it. So the shrimp you guys buy is from a bag ? or do you buy it fresh from the store ? i didn't want to get the bagged stuff due to my paranoia of preservatives and my fish. So i get the previously frozen shrimp off the ice table. And im guessing the shrimp you get from the bags are legless ??


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I have gotten both kinds, the kind in the bag do got legs but i cant remember about the kinda they have on the ice


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Most of the ones in the stores where i live have the legs still on. Is krill a good substitute for Shrimp ? Has any one ever fed their piranhas scallops?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

My piranhas love krill, every piranha of mine has loved it. Scallops are also good and quite a few people do feed scallops


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Most of the ones in the stores where i live have the legs still on. Is krill a good substitute for Shrimp ? Has any one ever fed their piranhas scallops?


my rhom hated scallops, never tried with the reds......

when your reds get 7-8in they will eat the shell and tail
mine had trouble with the shell when they were smaller

krill is great, but as the fish get bigger it gets REALLY pricey


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I feed mine raw uncooked shrimp. I dont like cleaning up the shell so I peel it and give it to them whole. They like it better with no shell anyways.

A peel tip... I peeled hundreds of shrimp as a kid: Pinch right where the tail begins, this pushes the meat towards the body and out of the tail, also breaks the tail off. I then grab all the legs with my thumb and finger, and spin the shrimp sideways. The rest of the shell usually comes off in one piece along with the legs.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to hear all this. So i guess i can put Squid and scallops on the menu for them. im guessing it would be a good idea then to take the shell off the shrimp, my Rbp's are just over an inch so they probably will not get threw the shell. Ill leave the shell on it when they get bigger like redrum mentioned. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I would also cut the shrimp into smaller pieces cuz your fish are still real small


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tilapia and scallops are also the other main things I feed my Ps. My rhom is the only one who really likes scallops though. I used to put smaller peeled shrimp in whole for my baby RBP schoel, they would just attack it, little nips. After awhile they would stop and I would take out what was left. Never tried squid other than deep sea fishing. Cought a lot of fish with it.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I throw the while shrimp in and usually pick out a bit of shell. But they usually eat most of the shell and it is good for em so i dont mind picking out a few small pieces.

My reds love scallops.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried some scallops and all they did was just nip at it for a bit then swim off. When they mature more do piranhas get more of an appetite? Kinda like eat anything that moves...


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

What ever you do, dont buy the cubes they suck... They break apart into a million peices when they hit the water. Huge mess...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha i take it you found that out the hard way ??


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Sure did. threw away the whole package. p's didnt touch it.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

BMWE36M3 said:


> What ever you do, dont buy the cubes they suck... They break apart into a million peices when they hit the water. Huge mess...


same thing with salmon, I just tried it the other week- they loved it but DAMN! what a disaster!

A lot of guys do different things just keep trying new things and keep changing it up me personally I switch food every week. I pick a food and they get it for a week straight (evenings only-pellets in the morning) and then I feed them something different the next week. To each his own just keep up the variety going.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> What ever you do, dont buy the cubes they suck... They break apart into a million peices when they hit the water. Huge mess...


same thing with salmon, I just tried it the other week- they loved it but DAMN! what a disaster!

A lot of guys do different things just keep trying new things and keep changing it up me personally I switch food every week. I pick a food and they get it for a week straight (evenings only-pellets in the morning) and then I feed them something different the next week. To each his own just keep up the variety going.








[/quote]

+1 pellets daily, than meat For dinner.


----------

